# Post a program here and get featured in Digit



## Anorion (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello, we are looking forward to featuring programmers from the Digit community, and their works. If you have made any applications, update this thread, and we will contact you if your application checks out. Compiled apps only, but browser extensions will do as well


----------



## Aspire (Apr 28, 2010)

Chrome Lock


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2010)

You know two already
Tarey_g and gopi_vbboy

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------

Hey Aspire, checked out your Chrome extension, can u do something similar for FF?


----------



## Aspire (Apr 28, 2010)

^could try that


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if this qualifies as a program but I definitely have to point out. Infra_Red_Dude for maintaining Mac OSX Theme for Linux. I'm not sure if he maintains it now still but he sure did a hell of a job on it. 

Then there was another character who made a wallpaper with the World Map on Linux which would show your data passing over it. That was kind of cool. 

Then the TDF Extensions made by Tarey_g , Gopi_vbboy, Rohan_Shenoy and Amitava. That is all that comes to mind at the moment but I'm sure there's tons more.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, nice bunch of leads there. 
This thread is great, but I can't understand much. Not much activity now. Thinking of slipping the whole thread in as a .pdf.


----------



## staticsid (Apr 30, 2010)

@Aspire Chrome lock is nice...


----------



## Ron (May 1, 2010)

Anorion said:


> Hey, nice bunch of leads there.
> This thread is great, but I can't understand much. Not much activity now. Thinking of slipping the whole thread in as a .pdf.



ths a gr8 idea.....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 3, 2010)

thanks rhitwick n void...

here it is


----------



## Anorion (May 17, 2010)

Cannot track down Rohan_Shenoy and Amitava for some reason. Any more here?


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2010)

Rohan was banned, b/w his last username was "victor_rambo"

Amitava visits very rarely....

I've Rohan's contact though


----------



## vamsi360 (May 28, 2010)

Digit software Archive by me.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1241806#post1241806


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 4, 2010)

Not bothered about being late for the article, just here for pointing something out.



FilledVoid said:


> Then there was another character who made a wallpaper with the World Map on Linux which would show your data passing over it. That was kind of cool.



That is geo357, author of GeoXPlanet - detailed in the thread here.


----------



## dexter_darklab (Jun 28, 2010)

Auto - Connect download scheduler.
I coded it in AutoIT. It's application is to automate night time downloads in bsnl night unlimited plans like Home 500C and Home 500C+. It started as a couple of batch files and very recently took form of a GUI. Works well on XP and Windows 7 as well. It can wake your PC, connect to internet or reboot modem, run a download manger/torrent client, disconnect internet or reboot modem, close running application, shutdown your system.

 You can get the current version from here - Auto-connect Download scheduler  PC-Gyaan

I have put in great efforts as a hobbist in its development, ofcourse I'll be pleased when people use it and give reviews. 

P.S. While using on windows 7 with always ON type, you need to enable telnet manually for modem reboot to work. And it is a task scheduler, oriented towards automating downloads for bsnl night unlimited, it cant download stuff on its own, its not a download manager.


----------



## proxyg33k (Jul 7, 2010)

JUST GOT AN IDEA AFTER VISITING TO THIS THREAD.....

If i will write a program which helps in The winners ( Disquilifyng the users who started code to crack from the middle of the game , by gettting answers via pm and by grabbing the link) based on some questions ( which require specific knwledge to solve)....Will digit use it, by making changes according to ur point of view....

example: a java applet allowing users to answer some question at the end of the game, about how they solved the ctc ....and matching them to answers.

As There no use of wasting Brain And time in this game if evryone isnt playng a fair game.....

Hope u guys pay some attention to it ...... As it will choose users who deservs to b won nt the users whos grabbing links from here and there....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 7, 2010)

has this thread published anything


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jul 9, 2010)

proxyg33k said:


> JUST GOT AN IDEA AFTER VISITING TO THIS THREAD.....
> 
> If i will write a program which helps in The winners ( Disquilifyng the users who started code to crack from the middle of the game , by gettting answers via pm and by grabbing the link) based on some questions ( which require specific knwledge to solve)....Will digit use it, by making changes according to ur point of view....
> 
> ...



u r right dude ......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2010)

I've just finished writing a JavaScript code which when run with the browser, generates code as output, which can be copied to an empty text file saved as a .sh file and executed to download the entire Ranma 1/2 manga from anymanga.com 

It can easily be modified to accept any other comic on the same or similar site because its a very tiny piece of code.

Does it qualify ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 16, 2010)

^^ u cud use python or php instead


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ u cud use python or php instead


Didn't learn them yet


----------



## jayarathina (Sep 20, 2010)

*Clip to OneNote - A Firefox Add-on*

I am submitting my firefox add-on here.

This Firefox add-on is for collecting data to OneNote from Firefox. This add on tries to send text, pictures, and other data to Microsoft Office OneNote with a single click. If you are a OneNote and Firefox user. This add-on might be handy for you. 

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/12003/


----------



## Sid (Jan 16, 2011)

SingingEGuru
SingingEGuru | Download SingingEGuru software for free at SourceForge.net


----------



## tuxybuzz (Mar 27, 2011)

Visiting this forum after a long time..
Here's a little application I made about an year ago when i newly learned Java.
TFSplit-Java File Splitter and Joiner | Download TFSplit-Java File Splitter and Joiner software for free at SourceForge.net
Its a Simple File Splitting and Joining Application writting in Java with Swing GUI.
this was my first ever project hence has a lot of flaws.
Iam porting the same app to python.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 27, 2011)

tuxybuzz said:


> Visiting this forum after a long time..
> Here's a little application I made about an year ago when i newly learned Java.
> TFSplit-Java File Splitter and Joiner | Download TFSplit-Java File Splitter and Joiner software for free at SourceForge.net
> Its a Simple File Splitting and Joining Application writting in Java with Swing GUI.
> ...



Can you please provide your readme file as .txt or PDF? I don't use Microsoft Word. 

Edit: OMG! You are providing copy of GPL in ".doc" file?


----------



## tuxybuzz (Mar 27, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Can you please provide your readme file as .txt or PDF? I don't use Microsoft Word.
> 
> Edit: OMG! You are providing copy of GPL in ".doc" file?



LOL!
the time i made this stuff I didnt realise. Because back then I didn't know..Lol..now i see what a stupid mistake i have made....
I'll change it to txt..


----------

